# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Do you believe Trump will be the worst post-war president?

## Unregistered

I certainly do

----------


## CaseyJones

we are post war?
pretty sure we are involved in several

----------


## Unregistered

I mean worst post WW2 president

----------


## CaseyJones

Truman
Johnson
Nixon
Carter
Bush
Clinton
Bush
Obama
that's one hell of a list to beat

----------


## oyarde

> I certainly do


No . Congress should prevent him from topping LBJ,Nixon , Clinton and Obummer .

----------


## CPUd

There can always be worse

----------


## phill4paul

Kinda early to predict. Ask me again in 3 yrs.

----------


## dannno

Probably the opposite, Trump may very well be the best post war President we have had. That isn't really saying much..

But it makes zero sense to say that a President who might actually be anti-establishment be worse than all of the establishment Presidents we have had.. I mean, you might think Trump is pro-establishment, but you have no proof of that. That is just your armchair quarter back opinion. 

Kennedy and Reagan had a positive vision for the people, but Kennedy was murdered for not falling in line and Reagan almost lost his life for the same reason. 

Trump is the only other post war President who has a chance at being anti-establishment. He has private security, and may be able to make some positive implementations.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Chomp

The same Libtard and a commie as Obama, Bush, Clinton, Bush Sr. His conservatism is a theater actor play for simpleton Americans, Wake up, stop being drunk and face the reality !

----------


## Chomp

Same as Obama. Democrat or Republican, both are the same Libtards.

----------


## MallsRGood

The worst post-war President to date was probably Johnson.

Second place is tougher, but I'd probably put Bush and Obama in a dead heat. 

Anyway, I expect Trump will be in the running for #2 at least: pretty tough to surpass Johnson, but Trump may be just the man for the job.

----------


## oyarde

> The worst post-war President to date was probably Johnson.
> 
> Second place is tougher, but I'd probably put Bush and Obama in a dead heat. 
> 
> Anyway, I expect Trump will be in the running for #2 at least: pretty tough to surpass Johnson, but Trump may be just the man for the job.


Johnson should not be able to be topped with this congress .

----------


## klamath

He maybe become the worst prewar III president.

----------


## Ender

> I certainly do


What is this "post war" you speak of? 

The US has been in continual war since at least WWII.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Truman
> Johnson
> Nixon
> Carter
> Bush
> Clinton
> Bush
> Obama
> that's one hell of a list to beat


Clinton secretary of state, is hard to beat ...and she wasn't even a president

----------


## mrsat_98

so far he is the best one we have had in years, freaking scary.

----------


## anaconda

> Truman
> Johnson
> Nixon
> Carter
> Bush
> Clinton
> Bush
> Obama
> that's one hell of a list to beat


All puppets. How does one rank puppets?

----------


## osan

> so far he is the best one we have had in years, freaking scary.


Certainly possible... Americans sighing relief because he's marginally better than Obama.  There will be no real freedom without bloodshed now.  I believe it is very nearly a statistical impossibility, given what I see as the most common American mindset.

Consider in whose hands we rest.  Who, exactly, are "Theye"?  Nonsense answers like "the Illuminati", "Luciferians", "the international banking cartel", and so on tell us nothing of value, even if true.  Names are what we need.  A vast list of names of those to be hunted and either imprisoned or exterminated.  And who could provide such names?  CIA?  NSA?  Maybe, but why would they?  I feel fairly certain that any such whistle-blowing types would be apprehended almost the moment they began investigating.  That, of course, would spell their ends in fiery car "accidents", and other such unfortunate precipitations of happenstance.

As Dannno mentioned, Kennedy and Reagan were most likely silenced for the reasons given.  Those with power enough to get away with such things should scare intelligent men significantly.  More to the point, so long as Theye remain anonymous, they are practically unstoppable, meaning we have no hope other than to remain as lab rats responding to the master's stimuli.  About the best for which we can reasonably and rationally hope is the epic "reset event" which, perforce, means countless dead bodies in the wake.  Even then there are no guarantees that those surviving would have the wherewithal to restructure their lives around the principles of proper freedom.  Quite the contrary, I see the terrified masses coming into jackboot-licking obedience to the first tyrant with the brass to stand tall and claim the reins of the king.  The clever bastard with the smarts to make promises he cannot possibly keep is the one who stands to become the next emperor if he can maintain buy-in long enough to consolidate his physical forces.  After that, it's the same old game as it has always been: do as I say, or become intimately acquainted with the point of my sword.

Here's to hoping Trump doesn't drag us so far down the path Theye apparently have set for us.  I have no idea how he would possibly avoid this, given the apparent fate that seems to await any who dare defy the real bosses, but I maintain just enough stoopidity to keep hoping for something substantively better.  If some nuggets of poo get mixed up in the package, which now appears to be likely inevitable, I suppose the best for which we can hope is that the net situation in 4 or 8 years' time will represent some improvement over what we now so thoroughly enjoy.  How pathetic... sitting and hoping as feckless children that some third party will not treat us poorly.  No wonder Theye hold nothing but the deepest contempt for us.  It reminds me of the scene in "El Dorado" when the gut-shot boy plaintively beseeches John Wayne, "don't shoot no more, mister", completely at the mercy of the man who set his young life on the short path its end.

I wish the American people were of a cloth to rise and slit the right throats.  Alas, they are not even in the parking lot of that stadium.  Even in the event of rise, the only likelihood I see includes lots of indiscriminate blood-letting in payback for water now passed under the proverbial bridge, having long left relevancy.  

It's all too depressing to contemplate and I have a very ill wife to whom I must focus all my best at the moment.  Therefore, unless something really worthy of my attention arises, I will likely not be thinking too deeply on this penultimately dispiriting truth for a while.

----------


## juleswin

> All puppets. How does one rank puppets?


You rank them by which one you least want to have a beer with.

----------


## robert68

> Truman
> Johnson
> Nixon
> Carter
> Bush
> Clinton
> Bush
> Obama
> that's one hell of a list to beat


Presidents aren’t absolute dictators. The Republicans have a 40 plus year record of being a better opposition party than the Democrats.  You list Clinton, but gdp and job creation during his term was greater than all of those except Johnson; more than Reagan too. The Lewinski scandal and his impeachment didn’t hurt the country at all. When he tried, after the OK City bombing, to pass the law that passed in the Bush adm. as the Patriot Act, the Republicans stopped it. Republicans will never to that to a Republican President.

----------


## pcosmar

They have all been worse.

each taking from the last and adding $#@!.

But, waiting to see what he does .

----------


## JK/SEA

another hysterical libtard crawls to the surface.

----------


## osan

> Presidents aren’t absolute dictators.


And it's a damned shame.  Were they, methinks the people of America would take a different view of things and be more apt to rise and strike the government back into the dirt where it belongs.  Alas, this system is endlessly well contrived for the brand of soft tyranny and the pretty slavery under which we all live.  It has been utter genius to which my 59 year old eyes have borne witness in terms of the "governance" found here in America.  Theye really have learned the lessons of past failures and have capitalized heavily on them.  Why be a hard tyrant of the pure-stick variety when the soft-stick/carrot brand holds so much greater longevity potential?




> The Republicans have a 40 plus year record of being a better opposition party than the Democrats.  You list Clinton, but gdp and job creation during his term was greater than all of those except Johnson;


The GDP during Clinton's reign was the product of purest mass fraud.  The dot-bomb era was gigantic bubble built on lies and the false promises of the technologies that were emerging at that time.  It was great for people like me who were able to command $350/hour, but there is no possible way to maintain that shell game.  What astonished me was that it lasted ten years.  I thought it would be over in five, at the very outside.  Just goes to show the power of lies when bolstered by the greed of those to whom one is spinning the yarn.

Clinton was an absolutely horrible president, every bit as bad as either Bush.  Obama takes the cake, however, for my money.  Trump seems to be doing some things almost right, the rest remaining question marks in my mind.  This wall thing irks me.  We can accomplish the same ends with far less money if we make proper use of our troops and the Border Patrol.  I like the notion of watch towers, well armed with M2s and other goodies.  They are easily and rapidly put up, easy to take down, move, modify, and maintain.  Up-keep on a 1950+ mile long wall is going to be murderously costly.

----------


## brushfire

Where it counts, Trump will be the same president...   The same as we've been seeing since Kennedy was assassinated.

----------


## Unregistered

> another hysterical libtard crawls to the surface.


Not a libtard, I supported John Kasich in the primaries


I believe we should cut taxes , audit any department what gets more then 50 billion dollars a year, repeal the patriot act,  return war powers to congress, send ground troops to destroy ISIS(but then leave dont nation build), deregulute small buinsess.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I certainly do


hillary..is that you?

lol

----------


## oyarde

> hillary..is that you?
> 
> lol


I think she is here .

----------


## euphemia

I didn't when this thread started, and I still don't.  Even the most dilusional liberal writers are really amazed at how Trump is building bridges with people and nations without paying them a lot of money.  Somehow he seems to get leaders to see how they can benefit from a solid relationship with the US.  

As I said last fall, this is a man who gets things done by talking to people.  It's what he has always done.  I have to respect that.  This is in comparison to Bill Clinton who seemed to think he could get something done by talking it to death.

As long as he keeps hearing from the right people, Trump could go down in history as one of the best presidents ever.  He may end up being the benchmark by which all other presidents are measured.  I don't say that with any certainty, but I think the potential is there.

----------


## Unregistered

Heres my ranking of presidents post ww2


1. Truman(Marshall plan, Truman Doctrine, Saving South Korea, Desegregating the Military)
2. Reagan(Drastically Cutting taxes, Inherited a stagflationary economy left with an booming economy, pushed back against an expansionary commie block  , pushed USSR over the edge, etc)
3. IKE(desegregated public schools, pushed back against USSR even further then Truman did, booming 50s, Interstate Highway)
4. HW Bush(Handled end of cold war perfectly, and handled crises in gulf perfectly)
5. Clinton(Welfare Reform, Surplus, Governed like a GOP president from 1994-2000)
6. Nixon(Ended Vietnam War, Opened Up relations with China which directly lead to the ussr fall, )
T7. JFK and Ford(In office for too little time to do good or bad)

From here they get bad

9. LBJ(Had the disastrous war in Vietnam , His great society turned out to be a disaster what did nothing to fix the root causes of poverty, only thing keeping him from last place is Civil Rights)

10. Obama(Slow economic growth, disastorus decision to overthrow the libyan and syrian governments which have lead to those countries being destabilized, and country got way more divided when he left)

11. W Bush(Disastrous decision to invade iraq and dismantle their entire government including the military what lead directly to the middle east problem of today,turned a record surplus into a record surplus, had the 2008 crash happen on his watch)

12. Carter(Disastrous economic polices lead us to double digit inflation, unemployment, fall of iran happened, The communists started to take over more and more countries in the world at a rapid pace) 

13. Likely Trump(Scandal after Scandal, Corrupt, Totally incompetent in almost every area possible)

----------


## osan

> The same Libtard and a commie as Obama, Bush, Clinton, Bush Sr. His conservatism is a theater actor play for simpleton Americans


Could well be the case.  Nothing should be surprising anymore.




> Wake up, stop being drunk and face the reality !


But then people would be faced with a positive choice.  This way, they get to choose by not choosing.  It's a lot easier, even if it dooms their children to fates worse than death.

Humans.

----------


## JK/SEA

johnson..

efin blood thirsty piece of $#@!. No one comes close...maybe nixstein.

----------


## osan

These artlessly weak attempts at nuking Trump really should be ignored.  This is low-value trollery, IMO.

I cannot say that Trump has done everything right, but he sure as hell has Obama beaten by an embarrassing margin.  To date he has done more positive things than Obama did in 8 years.  i don't care for several of his cabinet choices, but that is only my gut reaction at work.  I would not be inclined to help anyone from Goldman Sachs, save perhaps to escort them into the disintegration chamber.  But if I reel that $#@! in and engage reason, it becomes clear that Trump is taking the practical road, which makes the best sense, considering the circumstances in which America finds itself.

The trouble in which we currently wade is far deeper and more dangerous than the average bear is willing to consider.  Were he to, he would explode from the terror.

We are at a precipice that drops into a black abyss, and I do not use these terms as mere instruments of petty, rancid drama.  I mean them very literally and seriously.  What we stand to lose is something that, once gone, the first people who will come to regret the moment their parents met will be all the progressives who today are the most strident in calling to burn it all to the ground.  These people, as well as a great raft of other Americans, have no blasted clue about what life really is and how insulated they are from it.  Not the least hint.  Everything in their atrophied minds is the product of Hollywood bull$#@!; nothing but limp, lame, boring canned drama-vomit that has no bearing on the reality that awaits the day to pounce upon them with truths that will cause them to shrivel and die, whether in their minds or even physically.

This all being the frightful case, there is absolutely no margin for bullshittery and screwing up.  This, I suspect, Trump understands with a keenness the average man could never hope to comprehend, including some of the people here.  Having myself been saddled with bottom-line responsibility for hundreds of millions of dollars of client assets, some of it taxpayer funds which brings things into a _very_ different color scheme, I have some familiarity with the presence of such hazards and the clarity that it can bring to the mind.  All bull$#@! is swept away from the minds of all but the lowest mentalities, those of profound illness or ignorance, or those seeking the chaos that the risks gone sideways promise to deliver.  We are in a circumstance that promises woe beyond the belief and grasp of probably 90%+ of Americans, if or when the damn busts, so to speak.  This means that we need people in positions of power who know how to get things done.

Do I want to see people from Goldman Sachs in the cabinet?  Hell no.  But if those are the people who can accomplish those things which are presently needed, the failures of which stand to deliver this land into generations-long misery and poverty, then those are the people who need to assume the respective offices. 

Hordes of people lacking circumspection, some here, are bemoaning Trump's choices.  They are, IMO, fools on this point.  Why?  Because what they do and how they do them will depend entirely upon the directives given them.  At firms such as G-S, the objective is always to maximize profit, and that is what they do.  Those same men, given a different set of goals, may well attain them with dispatch, aplomb, and efficiency.  That is what men like them _do_.  I know this first hand because I cut my teeth on Wall Street and have worked with them, for them, and have had many lunches at the Bull And Bear with them.  Contrary to popular belief, they are not all monsters, though some are.  Most are impossibly intelligent and capable men with, believe it or not, very strong ethics and morals.  

Therefore, before condemning Trump's choices off the cuff, try to understand the deep cesspool into which he has decided to go swimming as president.  None of us know this man's heart.  He may not even know it completely, so let us dispense with cursing him just because he is Trump or makes a decision, the deeper motivations for which you may not understand at first blush.  He may turn out to be just another prick.  Would not surprise me, even if very disappointing - but he hasn't proven himself yet.

Look at Sessions.  I cannot stand his priggish position on MariJewWanna, for example.  My inner liberal wants to throw a brick at him.  But he IS a top notch law dog with apparent passion for setting at least some things to rights.  I say loose him on Clinton, Obama, and the rest of the traitorous bastards who have driven us to this sad pass.  If Trump directs him to flay the people most of us agree are bad-guys, I will have no complaint with it.  Let the Congress bring the drug war to its demise.  Repeal of the "laws" in question would cut men like Sessions off at the knees, and to that I say "good".

I will once again repeat what bears it: our liberty, such as ever it may have been, will be restored only in dribs and drabs, the same way in which it was taken from us.  Those who expect to be living in my perfect anarchic state need to see their doctors and get a prescription for quetiapine fumarate or similar antipsychotic because you are living in a break from reality.  We are in shyte up to our eyes, almost literally, and our ideals cannot be seen to from one day to the next.  This is going to be a long and arduous process that, if we are lucky as a species, may get us reasonably close by the time our grandchildren are grandparents.  I would count humanity as endlessly fortunate in that case.  Anything more seems to me as asking far too much of Americans, all else equal.

----------


## Iowa

same crap, different presidency

----------


## showpan

We have never been "post war"

----------


## Krugminator2

I don't know where Trump will fit in. But any list that doesn't have Reagan number 1 by a wide margin and LBJ last is a pretty bad list.

If Gorsuch gets confirmed, that would automatically put Trump ahead of Carter and Ford.  I suspect gridlock will keep Trump from implementing his really terrible ideas like tariffs and I suspect Paul Ryan will find a way to scuttle an infrastructure bill on the scale that Trump is proposing.  If Trump gets tax reform passed, he might move into Bill Clinton territory, which wouldn't be the worst thing. If Breyer or Ginsburg retires and Trump gets a nomination, that would be huge. Likewise if Thomas retires and Trump puts a like minded person the court or if Trump is able to replace Anthony Kennedy with someone better, he could potentially move into the number 2 spot behind Ronaldus Magnus.

----------


## Unregistered

Trump little bit Good in his extreme rules against the terrorism but his extreme rules is not good for america.

----------


## John Prewett

I believe The Pope-led Globalist caused Trump to become POTUS so that when the ship goes down 
a Nationalist, Christianish Republicanish Straight White Male would be the captain. 

Regarding DPRK, Trump has been maneuvered into a trap he cannot successfully get out of.   

The Globalist intend to end the current world order.   

The Globalist will see to it that the DPRK conflict ends in BIG, BIG violence.

----------


## fedupinmo

Say... ya got any pics like that for the previous 4 presidents? You know, so we can put this one into perspective...




> 


Let me help you with the first one...

----------


## oyarde

Well , so far looks like I am right , trump looking pretty avg . Nowhere near the class of Johnson .

----------


## Aratus

> He maybe become the worst prewar III president.


true...

----------


## Danke

> I believe The Pope-led Globalist caused Trump to become POTUS so that when the ship goes down 
> a Nationalist, Christianish Republicanish Straight White Male would be the captain. 
> 
> Regarding DPRK, Trump has been maneuvered into a trap he cannot successfully get out of.   
> 
> The Globalist intend to end the current world order.   
> 
> The Globalist will see to it that the DPRK conflict ends in BIG, BIG violence.


interesting

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Well , so far looks like I am right , trump looking pretty avg . Nowhere near the class of Johnson .


There's no shortage of butter. As for guns; Mr. Mustachio is still in the White House, the Iran treaty was cancelled... 

...he may yet reach those Olympian heights.

----------


## Incitatus

Any real post war President is some kind of blessing, unfortunately Trump isn't a post war President in the sense that matters. I know the op means post (World) War, but at this point the ennui over the country is more corrosive to peace than the wars we won't end.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

E.force.eforce

----------


## RJ Liberty

> E.force.eforce


What are you saying?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> What are you saying?


Good question...

I expect it was a malformed pun of some kind posted in the wrong thread.

----------


## wedsjhon

*The GOAT 2020 is going to be great. My liberal mom and I recently got into it over the Mollie Tibbetts story and boi I can't wait to be so pro-trump in her face watch donald trum interview President Donald Trump*

----------


## cardiacg

not exactly visit sizegenetics here

----------


## euphemia

In a lot of ways WWII has never ended.  While we might not be actively fighting Germany, Italy, and Japan, we certainly still occupy those nations and many more.  If Trump can significantly reduce the number of nations we occupy, then it remains to be seen whether he will be bette or worse than other presidents.  I grew up hearing the death tolls on the news every evening thanks to Johnson, so it would be hard for any president to descend to that depth.

----------


## euphemia

And I just want to point out hearing the daily death tolls on TV was a long sight from seeing the names in then paper every week like my parents did, and it is light years from when people had to walk down to the post office to see then lists of wounded, missing, and dead posted on a bulletin board.

I don’t know if anyone actually reads my little relflections or not,  but it helps me gain perspective to have a space to read those thoughts on the screen.

----------


## Schifference

> In a lot of ways WWII has never ended.  While we might not be actively fighting Germany, Italy, and Japan, we certainly still occupy those nations and many more.  If Trump can significantly reduce the number of nations we occupy, then it remains to be seen whether he will be bette or worse than other presidents.  I grew up hearing the death tolls on the news every evening thanks to Johnson, so it would be hard for any president to descend to that depth.

----------

